# Struggling to get back into it :(



## Shitzulover (Sep 25, 2012)

I've recently got back into riding at 29 after going from about 9 to 16. I love it and wish I'd never stopped but getting frustrated as it's harder than I remember! 

I've had about five lessons so far which I know isn't a lot but really struggling with my seat and sitting trot. 

When rising trot my leg tends to straighten and my back goes back so I'm see sawing almost. I try and keep my heels down and knees bent but sometimes slide back in the saddle and my leg goes forward. 

Sitting trot I just bounce around and struggle to keep my leg still, bent and heels down. I can feel the tension in my hips rather than relaxing into the movement but no matter how I try I can't relax and sit deep. 

Any suggestions for improvements or anything I can work on out of the saddle to help . although I'm slim I'm not at all fit. Could that be an issue?

I can't afford more than one lesson a week


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

Have you considered just riding recreationally for a bit, just to get more comfortable in the saddle without panicking about your posture etc and giving you time to work on the problems you mentioned?

You can still have your lessons too but from your post it doesn't sound like you are enjoying yourself much because you are focusing on what you are doing wrong?

Maybe if you feel more relaxed the solutions will come more easily


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Are you anywhere near this place?

FIR TREE FARM EQUESTRIAN CENTRE

They have an equisimulator and do hands-on Enlightened Equitation lessons on it. This would probably help you a lot and would be well worth saving up for. This is a you tube video explaining sitting and rising trot and how it's taught on the sim by EE teachers. 

[youtube_browser]6WfEjdk0gKs[/youtube_browser]


----------

